# Bianchi USA contact information



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you have tried to contact Bianchi lately - as I have - you may have noticed that they don't offer much in the way of getting in contact with them outside of a generic email address that they apparently do not answer anyway. 

I found this number buried in one of their still living 2002 sites and it works and someone picks up right away...why they hide this and don't provide a way to contact them through their 2009 website I dont know. 

Here it is: 510-264-1001

That will get you their operator who can get you to their cust. serv.

Good Luck! Once I got a hold of them they were friendly and helpful!


----------



## Presto37 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cool thanks !


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

You do realize that this information was posted 10.5 years ago?


----------

